# How to adjust fans Crossfire cards



## hotforstangs (Dec 31, 2005)

I have an x1800xt crossfire master and an x1800xt slave card in crossfire mode and the ati tool only controls the fan on one card, is there a way to adjust the fan speeds on both cards?


----------



## Spires (Dec 31, 2005)

yea, it's a pain though... In ATitool, on the settings screen, you will see the window (Use device 0x7109) and if you click the window you will also see the slave displaying the card ID 0x7100 (slave). You have to change cards then go to fan control and make your changes. You have to do this manually everytime you boot windows. ATItool will save one of them so that everytime you boot up the last cardID visible will be the one booted up with. I'm sure it wont be long before W1zzard gets a "apply to Xfire cards" option in ATItool. Then we will have the greatest clocker, GPU temp monitor, fan control and voltage manipulation program available for free! W1zz is the man


----------



## hotforstangs (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the help, I did what you said it works fine.


----------



## TooFast (Jan 4, 2006)

hotforstangs said:
			
		

> I have an x1800xt crossfire master and an x1800xt slave card in crossfire mode and the ati tool only controls the fan on one card, is there a way to adjust the fan speeds on both cards?




where did you buy your mastercard?


----------



## hotforstangs (Jan 4, 2006)

I ordered both cards from newegg.com but last I checked they were out of stock.  As a matter of fact they don't even list it anymore...


----------

